# neooffice ou openoffice??



## Hugggy (22 Janvier 2005)

bonsoir a tous....je voudrait connaitre les bons et mauvais coté de openoffice et neooffice,si qqcn a déja comparé les deux...je sais qu'au niveau de l'install "néo" est plus simple mais si openoffice vaut plus le cout l'install avec X11 ne me rebute pas tro.....sinon ya il dautres soft en opensource faisant du traitement de texte??? merçi davance pour vos réponses....

PS:est ce vrai ke X11 est sur le cd dinstall??puis je linstallé a partir du cd apres l'instalation de osX ou faut il ke je reformate???


----------



## mob (22 Janvier 2005)

neooffice et openoffice sont exactement la meme chose, neooffice ayant été travaillé pour qu'il soit mieux integré au mac (look aqua, tu peux faire un drag n drop sur l'icone pour ouvrir des fichiers etc).

Apres evidement neooffice correspond a une version un peu plus ancienne de openoffice, donc n'integre pas les évolutions de ce dernier depuis (principalement au niveau de la stabilité je pense).
.
Sinon comme autres programmes permettant de faire du traitement de texte t'as abiword.

X11 pour panther est la : http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/x11/download/

et pour les autres systemes je pense ca doit se trouver sur le site d'apple. (non t'aura de tt facon pas a reformater)


----------



## Spoutnick63 (22 Janvier 2005)

J'ai essayé les deux. De mon point de vue, c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet. J'ai choisi Neooffice parce qu'il n'a pas besoin de X11.
Si tu n'as besoin que du traitement de texte, je te conseille Abiword que tu trouveras là http://www.abisource.com/.
Dès que je trouverai un tableur et un equivalent de powerpoint de la qualité d'Abiword, je laisserai tomber Neooffice.


----------



## lewax (24 Janvier 2005)

Personellement, j'ai été décu de openoffice. J'avais cru comprendre qu'il était capable de lire des documents provenant de MS office. Après quelques essais, j'ai pas pu en lire un seul. Peut-être parce que mes .doc provenaient d'un PC avec office XP et office 2003. 

Résultat, j'ai cassé ma tirelire et j'ai opté pour office 2004 pour mac.... Que je trouve encore plus réussie que sur PC. C'est dingue ça!!!!


----------



## TJP (18 Février 2005)

Hugggy a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir a tous....je voudrait connaitre les bons et mauvais coté de openoffice et neooffice,si qqcn a déja comparé les deux...je sais qu'au niveau de l'install "néo" est plus simple mais si openoffice vaut plus le cout l'install avec X11 ne me rebute pas tro.....sinon ya il dautres soft en opensource faisant du traitement de texte??? merçi davance pour vos réponses....
> 
> PS:est ce vrai ke X11 est sur le cd dinstall??puis je linstallé a partir du cd apres l'instalation de osX ou faut il ke je reformate???


 Ta question m'a apporté les réponses aux questions qu je posaient il y a deux jours sur ce forum ! Merci !
Je ne connaissait pas l'existence de NeoOffice ! c'est votre disccussion qui me l'a fait découvrir.

Alors, Neo/Open quelles différences ?

y'en a au moins deux !

- Les polices de caractères du Mac sont prisent en charge directement par NéoOffice, pas par OpenOffice
(je n'ai jamais reussi à télécharger applesytemfonts, Fink s'y refusant obstinément.)

- La gestion des imprimantes est différente et ma toute récent CX 3650 de chez Epson imprime les fichiers NéoOffice, Ceux créés avec OpenOffice sont inimprimables avec cette imprimante. 

Quant aux fichiers .doc ils s'ouvrent sans soucis avec les deux logiciels


----------

